# Where are you all from?



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

as it says in the title, I would like to know where you are from. As it would be too long to write every single country in the poll, I've just written the continents. You can specify the country by writing it in the thread - if you like 

Have nice day!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm from the USA, I live in Oklahoma where horses and cattle outnumber people lol I love it here but sometimes think I would like to live where there are mountains


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

at the very western tip of europe, Iceland


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Oregon, USA.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_First Aussie to do the poll. -feels special-_


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx (Jun 1, 2009)

British Columbia, Canada. Hope to move to Alberta some time in the next few years!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Finland, Europe.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Texas, baby!!!! Yee-haw!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Finland, Europe  I really want to move away though.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

close2prfct said:


> I'm from the USA, I live in Oklahoma where horses and cattle outnumber people lol I love it here but sometimes think I would like to live where there are mountains


 
dont forget the lovely red dirt that turns white horses red :lol: other then leaving my baby i'm so thankful to be getting out of here (oklahoma)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm originally from Europe


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

I am from Holland, that lies in Europe. I am jealous of the environment of some.... I want also live there haha.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm from the UK, South Wales XD 

Hehe ^_^


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

North Amurricah. :lol:

Colorado.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Albertaa, Canada. 

STAMPEDE STARTS NEXT WEEK!! SOOOOOO STOKED!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im from Minnesota...


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Michigan, USA


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Indiana, USA


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

Vermont, USA


----------



## Ride Baby Ride (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm from Ontario Canada.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

8)I live in the sunny south - South Carolina, USA to be exact!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Kis Vihar (Jun 29, 2009)

I'ev just joined tonight. 

I live in Hungary, with Nutty Saddler.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

I live in the Land of the Living Skies lol..... saskatchewan, but i absolutely love the mountains and i want to live there when im older


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Co. Cork, Ireland


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

missouri////////////or mizry


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Alberta, Canada. The best.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Brizzie!! Brisbane in Aus is where I am from!! It rocks my smelly riding socks!!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> North Amurricah. :lol:
> 
> Colorado.


Woo! A fellow Coloradoan! 

As implied above...I'm from good old Colorado....where the weather is bipolar and the mountains are spectacular.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Australia.  To be precise, the Mid North Coast of NSW. And if you wanna be really picky about it, I live near Port Macquarie.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm from illinois, usa


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm from Denmark but have been living in Italy for 10 years now :-D


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The beautiful foothills of Ohio, born and raised.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i live in Sligo, IRELAND where i have mountains, hills, the sea, forests and rolling landscape, but a lot of rain.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in horse country USA, also known as the Bluegrass State and the home of the Kentucky Derby


----------

